# Sometimes we get an odor from the sinks...



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I went to a hair salon yesterday morning on a call about odors coming from the shampoo sinks. They have 3 shampoo basins all sitting on this 12" wide pony wall and the lines run below. I start pulling the access panels (1 for each sink and a 4th one) and find this...





















All three looked just like this. The plumber that did this 2 years ago also installed a very custom 2" running trap made out of two 45's and one 90. She said the odor comes and goes and I was thinking "you're actually lucky that it isn't 24/7". 

Also, no vent at all. From the last sink to the nearest vent is probably 20 feet of 2" ABS snaking though a utility room to the wc vent. I changed it out today but forgot to snap any after pics. She didn't want the full treatment but I did get her 3 traps with vents feeding an auto-vent in the utility room.








Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

what kinda hair traps did you use?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive been using " Marble Products Hair Trap Model 1701"


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats another part of the "budget deal" they got from the last guy. There are no hair traps aside from the little plastic screens they put in the basins. All I was called in to do was take care of the odor. There is plenty of room to put a trap in below the sinks but that's more $$$$ and she wasn't thrilled about spending what she did. She really wanted me to replace the make-shift running trap with a deeper one. I had to explain to her that no matter how deep it is, I can't do that. I'm happy to have done what I did.

It sounds like she's had some bad luck with plumbers and I think I've just landed a repeat customer. There's plenty of other work that could be done at this place and I'll be able to recomend stuff every time I come back. Maybe after 5 years it'll all be up to snuff. We'll see...






Paul


----------



## marksranger (Feb 24, 2010)

At least they had a clean out lol


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it that difficult to do it right from the word go


----------

